# gorilla glue background



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

could some point me in the direction of expanding foam with gorilla glue and coco tiber background please. Thanks


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never used Gorilla glue, but ive tried titebond 3 with really good results. I just get a container and at TB3, coco fiber, and a little bit of water. Then mix it thoroughly and spread it on my background.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I've never used Gorilla glue, but ive tried titebond 3 with really good results. I just get a container and at TB3, coco fiber, and a little bit of water. Then mix it thoroughly and spread it on my background.


How hard is to mount plants to the titebond background?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Not difficult at all depending on how thick you put the glue on

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SirKyleP (Dec 7, 2013)

I've done a gorilla glue background on greatstuff. It was very easy to apply the glue, I misted it and let it sit for a while to start expanding. I then added the coco fiber and would periodically press down ever once in a while. Some issues I had was the glue bubbling up through my coco fiber layer, creating some weird growths during drying. I think my problem was that I didn't let the glue set up long enough before adding the coco fiber. One thing about gorilla glue is the stuff can really expand.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Great Stuff (GS) and Gorilla Glue (GG) are the same thing...the GS is in a pressurized can. ...that's why GG sticks so easily to GS. GG is easier to work with for pressing ABG or other stuff to it because it doesn't make that hard "shell" as it is expanding like Great Stuff does...remember--GLOVES!!!


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

sounds like titebond is the best way. What would be the average ratio?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Titebond because it's water soluble, can be diluted and mixed with other things like moss spores or fern sori...and milled spagnum moss...eventually it will dry...so you can "paint" it on the sides of a viv, and it should eventually grow some interesting things...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to mix it up until it looks like slightly melted ice cream. Its thick enough to hold a shape for a couple of seconds. Some people add water to it, but I don't. I do not even know why people add water.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

dig....oh poo...you can be more "artistic"...


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I add sphagnum moss cork and tree fern pieces to the mix. I let it dry on the GS for at least a week and then start planting. The plants seem to really like it and grip on to the background pretty easily.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

We just finished about 25 20 gallon tanks with gorilla glue background. We used moss and coco fiber. 

We are only now installing the misting system, and we did not add any plants yet. But here are a couple of pictures. 

It worked really good for us. 
















Marta


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

So are you guys using the gorilla glue that looks like the titebond or is it the syrupy looking one.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

BlackFrogExotics said:


> So are you guys using the gorilla glue that looks like the titebond or is it the syrupy looking one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


I use the kind in the round bottle...Syrup looking kind...You can mist it with water and it will expand like GS....But it will be hard.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Judy S said:


> dig....oh poo...you can be more "artistic"...


Wet poo to be precise lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Azurel said:


> I use the kind in the round bottle...Syrup looking kind...You can mist it with water and it will expand like GS....But it will be hard.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Sweet nice info to know.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

